# comment mémoriser les mots de passe pour une connexion wifi



## Tichka (12 Octobre 2009)

lorsque je me connecte chez moi avec mon touch, il ne me demande pas l'identifiant et le mot de passe. En revanche, lorsque j'utilise le wifi de mon lieu de travail je suis obligé de m'identifier. Est-il possible que mon touch mémorise mon identifiant et mon mot de passe lorsque je les introduit pour ne plus être obligé de le faire à chaque connexion.
Merci pour votre aide
PS : Ippod Touch première génération sous os 3


----------



## pickwick (12 Octobre 2009)

il devrait le faire tout seul, tente une réinitialisation  de tes réglages Réseau peut-être.


----------



## Tichka (13 Octobre 2009)

merci pour ta réponse. ça marche maintenant


----------



## fouzi22 (19 Octobre 2009)

bonjour à toi, moi aussi, des que j'utilise mon wifi près de moi, tout vas Mais lorsque le me déplace, j'ai les r"réseau wifi, qui me demande sans s'aisse des mots de passe et des mots d'utilisateur, si c'est bien vrai le fais de réinitialiser les réglages réseau, je le ferais , mais avant tout je sougirais d'avoir une confirmation de bonne fois Merci à tous ces que peuvent me répondre et les autres d'y avoir un peux consacrée de leurs temps, a la prochaine, j'attends des réponse précises merci.


----------

